# List of online users turned off



## Makai Guy (Apr 16, 2006)

We've only been on our new server for a little over a week and already the server folks are complaining about our CPU usage.

We've turned off a couple of server-intensive features:
BBS Homepage: List of active users on the board
Individual Forum Pages: List of users browsing the forum
If you want to see who's online, you can still use the 'Who's Online' link in the Quick Links dropdown menu.  But this way it will only run when you specifically ask it to, not all the time.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Apr 18, 2006)

Emailed Bill Rogers 4/17 yesterday as I could not logon. Error 404,no access,not a registered user message about 7pm EST.


----------



## Dave M (Apr 18, 2006)

For an explanation of why you could not access the BBS, see the "BBS Outages" Announcement at the top of the list of topics in any forum.

More and longer such outages are a definite possibility in the near future until the server issue is resolved.


----------

